# Slice RS



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Slice RS
The Cannondale Slice RS - Slowtwitch.com


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

So whatever happened to this bike? Will it be released for 2013 now? I know it was just a "prototype" at Giro and Kona. But it seems like Cannondale would want to get this out as soon as possible?


----------

